# G spot sex



## jdesey (Dec 6, 2015)

Okay we have a great thread going on coital alignment for clit orgasim. So how do I hit her g spot with my penis? I've done it but didn't really know the position. My gal loves doggie position but I don't think that hits her g spot. 

I think I hit it when I'm on top and her hips are propped up on pillows. 

Anyway. Who's got the answer


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Jesus Christ dude! Don't you ever give up?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Seems like Google could answer this question for you.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

jdesey said:


> So how do I hit her g spot with my penis?


By not being insipid, clingy, needy, smothering and vapid.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

G-Spot does not exist.

Will the myth never die?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> G-Spot does not exist.
> 
> Will the myth never die?


We will have to agree to totally disagree :x


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Short answer - it depends on you and your partner. Your respective heights and sizes, for example.

It can depend on the size and shape of your penis. Curves upwards? Large head? Then maybe positioning her on the edge of the bed with you standing and doing an upwards stroke will hit it. Or on the bed, with her hips on a pillow.

If you're taller than her, then doggy style should do it.

My wife and I are the same height, so we find that spooning will hit it, if positioned properly.

The key is that she has to be quite excited ("warmed up") for it to be effective. It's not something you just get to right away. Deriving pleasure from hitting the gspot is something you work up to, not start with. If your partner is multi-orgasmic, then it always helps if she has one or two before you move to the gspot.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I think there are women who will strongly disagree :smile2:

Whether or not it is "real" there are a significant number of women who find stimulation in that area very pleasurable. 

To the OP - I think it depends on both partners anatomy. For my wife, her lying almost flat (maybe on a thin pillow) face-down on the bed I can adjust the angle so that it works well. 





EleGirl said:


> G-Spot does not exist.
> 
> Will the myth never die?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy crap. You're like a virus that we just can't shake.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

jdesey said:


> Okay we have a great thread going on coital alignment for clit orgasim. So how do I hit her g spot with my penis? I've done it but didn't really know the position. My gal loves doggie position but I don't think that hits her g spot.
> 
> I think I hit it when I'm on top and her hips are propped up on pillows.
> 
> Anyway. Who's got the answer


Insert a "jade egg" for about an hour prior to sex. Use the position you mentioned above with the egg still inserted. The egg will seat itself near her cervix and redirect your penis into her G Spot.



















Slow and steady wins the race!

Badsanta


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

jdesey said:


> Okay we have a great thread going on coital alignment for clit orgasim. So how do I hit her g spot with my penis? I've done it but didn't really know the position. My gal loves doggie position but I don't think that hits her g spot.
> 
> I think I hit it when I'm on top and her hips are propped up on pillows.
> 
> Anyway. Who's got the answer


This might sound like a crazy answer...but why not ask your partner? lol


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Seems like Google could answer this question for you.


You just get porn Gus! The G spot is more about tantric lovemaking, and tantric lovemaking is generally not fun to watch, because it is just two people gently moving and meditating/cultivating arousal during sex.

The male G spot (prostate) is well known for "less is more" for those that explore.

According to Google and Porn it would lead one to think G-spot stimulation is all about "Bigger, faster, stronger, harder, & longer!" That will likely just end up making her numb.

Badsanta


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

badsanta said:


> Insert a "jade egg" for about an hour prior to sex. Use the position you mentioned above with the egg still inserted. The egg will seat itself near her cervix and redirect your penis into her G Spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife is too skeared to use anything like this. She's afraid she wouldn't be able to get it out...:surprise:...just like any of the kegel balls. I know they make the balls with a string, but she is just skeared to use them.

She does kegels regularly, however, and it has definitely made a difference in her pleasure as well as mine.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Luvher4life said:


> My wife is too skeared to use anything like this. *She's afraid she wouldn't be able to get it out*...:surprise:...just like any of the kegel balls. I know they make the balls with a string, but she is just skeared to use them.


You can use dental floss. Cut it at off to about six feet in length. Tie one end off to your bed post and the other to the jade egg. Even if she can't get it out, she will hopefully figure out how to escape being tied up to the bed since she is so skeared!!

Badsanta


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

badsanta said:


> You can use dental floss. Cut it at off to about six feet in length. Tie one end off to your bed post and the other to the jade egg. Even if she can't get it out, she will hopefully figure out how to escape being tied up to the bed since she is so skeared!!
> 
> Badsanta


:rofl::whip::cone4::slap::noel:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> I think there are women who will strongly disagree :smile2:
> 
> Whether or not it is "real" there are a significant number of women who find stimulation in that area very pleasurable.
> ...


There have been studies done where the researchers slice entire vaginas into sections that can be looked at under a microscope. And they have not found any nerves in the place where some seem to think it is.

Of course just looking for it during love making can be a lot of fun I guess >


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

g spot or not that is the question!


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Deidre* said:


> This might sound like a crazy answer...but why not ask your partner? lol



My bet is it got much harder to find after they got evicted from their house because of OP's financial misdeeds.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

kristin2349 said:


> My bet is it got much harder to find after they got evicted from their house because of OP's financial misdeeds.


that stung.>


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

My G spot is spot is right under my left armpit or is that left of my right armpit? 

The wife won't go near it.

It's very frustrating!!!! I'm thinking about putting a VAR in her car to find out why. I've poured over the phone records but nothing seems amiss. 

It's been three months since she's touched the pit. I've begged, pleaded and cried to no avail.
Maybe I should have done the 180. Is it to late???

I plan to put a gps in her car next. I have to get to the bottom of this. The suspense is killing me.

I may need a shark lawyer. I'm thinking a transvestite so I have both ends covered.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I just wasted 10 minutes of my life. Yikes!!!!!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Marc878 said:


> My G spot is spot is right under my left armpit or is that left of my right armpit?
> 
> The wife won't go near it.
> 
> ...


This makes me think of Ally McBeal and the obsession with wattles and knee-pits.


----------

